# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming K4 - материнская плата для классической игровой системы с одной видеока

## Labs

Свое возвращение на рынок платформ для высокопроизводительных и экстремальных компьютеров компания AMD начала по всем правилам этого рынка: новые процессоры под разъем AM4 представлены сразу двумя линейками, Ryzen 7 и Ryzen 5, а чипсетов и вовсе подготовлено пять штук – X370, X300, B350, A320, A300. При этом AMD осталась лояльна к оверклокерам, за что во все времена была горячо ими любима. В то время как на новых платформах Intel разгон возможен лишь с парой моделей специальных процессоров и в паре только с одним чипсетом, AMD позволяет разгонять Ryzen сразу с тремя чипсетами.

Сегодня в нашей лаборатории одна из самых востребованных связок: недорогой шестиядерник Ryzen 5 1600 и материнская плата ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming K4, основанная на чипсете B350. Предлагаем вам хорошую возможность оценить, на что способен этот вполне себе бюджетный дует.

*Технические характеристики и функционал*

Итак, в основе материнской платы ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming K4 лежит чипсет AMD B350. От флагманского Х370 он отличается количеством портов USB 3.1 Gen1 и SATA, а также числом предоставляемых линий PCI Express 2.0 для подключения высокоскоростных устройств и контроллеров. Отличия едва ли не принципиальные, что особенно хорошо видно, если свести их в таблицу, представленную ниже.

Зато B350 полностью поддерживает разгон.

Поскольку функционал чипсета B350 в плане поддержки накопителей довольно прост, разработчики ASRock дополнили его необходимым контроллером. Традиционно это было сделано строго дозировано и по месту, без расточительства на непонятно кому нужные ряды всевозможных портов и разъемов. Так, к четырем портам SATA 6 Gb/s добавились еще два за счет контроллера ASMedia ASM1061. В принципе, подавляющему большинству пользователей, наверняка хватило бы и четырёх. А основная причина необходимости в дополнительной паре разъемов – реализация на плате двух слотов для накопителей формата M.2.

Звуковой тракт платы построен на кодеке Realtek ALC892. Кодек не самый новый, но отлично зарекомендовавший себя на флагманских платах прошлых лет.

Использование такого решения – хороший способ снизить себестоимость продукта в целом, не снизив качество выводимого звука. Схемотехника тракта несложна. По сути, здесь представлена только часть наработок инженеров ASRock в плане улучшения звучания, но зато самых важных. Это изолированная от остальной части текстолита область аудиотракта, реализация вывода левого и правого канала на различных слоях платы, использование в выходных фильтрах аудиоконденсаторов ELNA. Также благодаря возможностям кодека поддерживается не нуждающаяся в представлении технология Creative Sound Blaster Cinema 3.

Поддержка платой локальной сети реализована на полноценном PCIe-контроллере Realtek RTL8111GR с целым пакетом таких возможностей, как поддержка Energy Efficient Ethernet 802.3az, Wake-On-LAN, LAN Cable Detection, защита от ударов молнии и статического электричества.

Слотов для видеокарт предложено два. Подключаются они к контроллеру PCIe 3.0 процессоров AMD. Первый всегда располагает 16 линиями интерфейса, а второй, при установке второй карты, получает лишь четыре.

Кроме них предлагается еще четыре слота PCI Express 2.0 х1.

Задняя панель платы оснащена просто отлично.

Заполнено все пространство, пустых мест нет вообще, поэтому количество выведенных сюда интерфейсов максимально. Так, здесь представлен сдвоенный порт PS/2 для мыши и клавиатуры, два порта USB 2.0, шесть USB 3.1 Gen1, пять из которых выполнены в формате Type-A и один в Type-С, сетевой RJ-45 и три аналоговых входа-выхода звукового тракта. Кроме этого, здесь есть тройка видеовыходов – аналоговый RGB и цифровые D-Sub с HDMI. Они работают только с процессорами AMD А-серии седьмого поколения, для работы системы с CPU Ryzen потребуется видеокарта.

*Дизайн и компоновка*

Дизайн всех, даже относительно недорогих материнских плат, – это сильная сторона всех продуктов ASRock. Разработчики уделяют весьма пристальное внимание как идеальной проработке компоновки элементов, так и внешнему виду платы. Традиционные цвета для серии Fatal1ty Gaming – это беспроигрышное сочетание глубокого черного с ярко-красным. В черный окрашен текстолит и пластмасса разъемов, а в красный радиаторы, охлаждающие чипсет, и транзисторы преобразователя напряжений питания процессора.

В данном случае используются продвинутые полевые транзисторы в прогрессивной упаковке PowerPAK с пониженным сопротивлением открытого канала. Разбиты они на два плеча, каждое из которых оснащено своим радиатором.

Далее следуют дроссели с ферритовыми сердечниками и полимерные конденсаторы, которые, впрочем, используются абсолютно во всех цепях платы. Управляет преобразователем ШИМ-контроллер Intersil ISL95712 с применением удвоителей фаз.

Чипсет охлаждается плоским, чтобы не мешать установке видеокарт, радиатором с площадью, вполне достаточной для полноценного отвода тепла от чипа в любых условиях.

Слот для видеокарты оснащен усилительной металлической рамкой, защищающей его от механических нагрузок при использовании громоздких видеокарт.

В целом (и традиционно для ASRock) дизайн Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming K4 продуман идеально.

*Упаковка и комплектация*

ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming K4 упакована в коробку классической конструкции, которая оформлена в тех же тонах, что и сама плата.

Комплект поставки стандартен. Сюда входит пара сигнальных кабелей SATA, заглушка для I/O-панели, винты для крепления в слотах накопителей формата М.2, диск с драйверами и руководства по сборке и эксплуатации.

*ASRock UEFI*

Микрокод BIOS материнской платы ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming K4 основывается на спецификациях UEFI. В прошивку встроена оболочка для настройки и управления системой пользователем, носящая имя ASRock UEFI. Она отличается простым графическим интерфейсом и поддержкой управления с помощью мыши. В отличие от решений ASRock на основе платформ Intel, утилита настройки BIOS Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming K4 не имеет упрощенного режима – только классический, с классическим же расположением пунктов. Это удобно как для опытных пользователей, так и для новичков, потому как такая организация подменю, все же проверена десятилетиями.

Пункты, касающиеся настройки абсолютно всех аспектов работы системы, представлены в полном объеме.

Относительно нестандартные настройки, касающиеся разгона компонентов системы, собраны в подменю OC Tweaker. Сгруппированы опции довольно продумано и логично – по мере предполагаемой востребованности. Так, например, первой представлена настройка базовой частоты шины процессора, следом его множителя, с индикацией результирующей частоты, далее – напряжения питания.

Следом размещен блок конфигурации клокинга и таймингов модулей памяти. Выбираемая частота также фигурирует в явном виде, а задержки адресации могут настраиваться по отдельности в явном или автоматическом режиме.

Здесь же можно найти и настройку сопротивления терминаторов оперативной памяти, параметр ProcODT, весьма востребованный при разгоне модулей на данной платформе.

Наконец, блок управления напряжением питания компонентов позволяет точно сконфигурировать значения вольтажа на каждом элементе системы.

Возможностью сохранять несколько профилей настроек с присвоением им имени уже давно никого не удивишь, но это не отменяет её удобства и полезности.

Особенно если учесть, что профили остаются неприкосновенны при использовании перемычки Clear CMOS.

*Разгон и тестирование*

Разгон и тестирование материнской платы ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming K4 осуществлялись со следующим комплектом оборудования:
процессор: AMD Ryzen 5 1600;
накопитель: Samsung 950 Pro 512GB;
видеокарта: MSI GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Gaming X 4GB;
оперативная память: 2х4 GB, Geil Dragon RAM PC4-24000;
кулер: СЖО Corsair H60;
блок питания: Aerocool Templarius Imperator 1150W;
шасси: Cooler Master LAB.
Номинальная частота функционирования используемого в составе тестового стенда процессора AMD Ryzen 5 1600 составляет 3200 МГц. Благодаря технологии Precision Boost в режиме максимальной нагрузки процессор ускоряется до 3400 МГц, а при загруженности только двух ядер – до 3600 МГц. Это штатные возможности CPU. Температура кристалла в режиме максимальной нагрузки при использовании далеко не самой эффективной системы охлаждения составляет всего лишь 56 °С, что более чем приемлемо, так как в режим защиты от перегрева процессор уходит по достижении 100 °С.

Что касается разгона, то имеющийся экземпляр AMD Ryzen 5 1600 удалось разогнать до частоты 3900 МГц при напряжении питания 1,38 В, в то время как штатное составляет 1.23 В. Результат даже немного лучше, чем нам удалось достичь на флагманской плате ASRock X370 Taichi в мае. Очевидно, благодаря более совершенным алгоритмам прошивки. В этом режиме процессор часами стабильно работал даже при максимально возможной нагрузке, а температура его не превышала отметки 80 °С, что, опять же, более чем приемлемо, учитывая то, что применялась далеко не самая эффективная система охлаждения.

В целом это дало хорошо заметный прирост производительности во всех приложениях и играх, интенсивно использующих центральный процессор.

*Итоги*

ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming K4 представляет собой относительно недорогой продукт, предназначенный для построения классической игровой системы с одной видеокартой и возможностью разгона процессора и модулей памяти, ограниченными только возможностями самих устройств. Плата не пресыщена дополнительным контроллерами, портами и разъемами, но оснащена отличной элементной базой, способной долгие годы работать как в штатных, так и в экстремальных режимах. Весьма примечательно, что разработчики ASRock при создании Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming K4 не стали распыляться на ненужный функционал, сосредоточившись на качестве реализации возможностей чипсета и устанавливаемых в плату процессов. В итоге из ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming K4 вышел доступный, но хорошо приспособленный к беспроблемной работе в любых режимах и сценариях использования продукт.

----------

